# New little guy!!!



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

I got a new fish his name is Kingpin..My father had a betta when I was a kid and I always loved the site of them. I'm so excited about my new fish. I'm going to upgrading his home soon and I'll post some pictures when he gets his new pad! Tell me what you think of him so far!

View attachment 10661


View attachment 10662


View attachment 10663


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice boy!!!! He'll defiantly enjoy the upgrade! ;-)

Welcome!!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

He is very beautiful. Looks like my little Ruby.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Pretty fish!


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok so right after I had taken those pictures and posted this thread about my new betta something very strange happened...I had Kingpin for less than 24 hours and all of a sudden I was watching him and he started to twitch and then sink to the bottom..I had no idea what to expect..then it looked like he was trying to swim back to the top but just could not muster the strength to swim up there...he then proceeded to twitch some more until he finally stopped moving and just layed there on the bottom...Do any of you know what may have happened to him?..So shortly after I rode out to the store and bought a new tank with a filter and bought a heater...I set it all up and now have a new betta...I almost feel guilty replacing Kingpin so suddenly..but fell in love instantly when i bought kingpin and i know this is far from the last betta I buy! I am also requesting help naming this new guy. I just can't for the life of me seem to come up with a name...Here are some pictures:

View attachment 10677


View attachment 10678


View attachment 10679


View attachment 10680


View attachment 10681


View attachment 10682


View attachment 10683


View attachment 10684


View attachment 10685


----------



## madcowph (Mar 29, 2010)

hmmm.. sad to hear that mate.. possible cause
1. over feeding
2. bad water condition

thats maybe the cause..


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought that too. He wasn't bloated or anything though..So I felt REALLY guilty that he passed from the conditions before I had time to go and get the new tank...But I have it all set up now and the newest edition seems to be loving life...better than that horrible little cup he came in.


----------



## madcowph (Mar 29, 2010)

well u could also read alot of betta fish tips and try youtube, got alot of good tips there!:-D its really hard to take care of fish because u really need to learn the do's and dont's when setting up an aquarium.. i suggest feed it with flakes not pellets, or you could do a little research on pellets or flakes.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah my dad had one when i was a little kid..he'd feed it the pellets or the dried shrimp. I've been reading this site like crazy making sure I do everything right now..Everyone has been very helpful!!


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

I got it I named him Ignis!! The little guy is so crazy and curious about his new home hes been all over this morning!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww... I am so sory to hear about Kingpin. He was so pretty. The new guy is very pretty too... his coloring reminds me of my boy Tito. Good luck with him.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

New Veil Tail Named Crosby...we were in wal-mart and i just happened to see this guy..he was so beautiful i couldn't resist..here are some pics:

View attachment 10744


View attachment 10745


View attachment 10746

This is my favorite pic of him so far!

View attachment 10747


View attachment 10748

He is still getting adjusted to the tank and im still pre-treating it. He should have free roam tomorrow night!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i absolutely love crown tails they are my favorite and he is red both my favorite in one! :-D:-D



gogolg87 said:


> I got a new fish his name is Kingpin..My father had a betta when I was a kid and I always loved the site of them. I'm so excited about my new fish. I'm going to upgrading his home soon and I'll post some pictures when he gets his new pad! Tell me what you think of him so far!
> 
> View attachment 10661
> 
> ...


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes sadly kingpin died a few days ago. and the other thread is true betta are like potato chips you can never have just one. so now im up to two and i love them both very much


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Iggy died..I think he may have been starting to suffer from SBD but i think what got him was my filter...its a low power filter with a screen on the pump..but my wife said she found him stuck to it..he lost all his color when he died except for his fins. RIP little buddy. I hope I have a lot better luck with Crosby!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

soo sorry


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, you are not having much luck so far. Hopefully things settle down and Crosby does fine.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah I hope so as well. I did everything according to all the precautions and direction of this page im thinking maybe i just got some fish that we already sick..i mean they were from walmart. But Crosby Loves his new home and is swimming all over and into the little tree stump and in and out of the foliage and everything..hes so awesome!


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ah...you beat me to the name...was going to suggest Daredevil...he's red...Kingpin was a Daredevil comics villain...get the connection? Oh well, a rose by any other name smells as sweet.....:lol: Oh boy...just read that Ignis passed as well...so sorry. Hope you figure out the problem. Good Luck.


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

did you let Kingpin adjust to the temp before you put him in? he might have died of shock. the twitching tells me that somthing was wrong...


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

It seems like a lot of time there are a lot of sick fish at walmart.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah i let kingpin stay in his bowl adjusting for 24 hours and swapping a little water from the tank into his bowl until i finally dropped him in and he stayed there just fine for about two days. But sense I hate having an empty tank I decided to get a goal. I bought this new little guy named Nikki Sixx...as motley crue is my favorite band i wanted to get my own motley group of bettas. so atleast three more are coming in the future. i changed the tank up a little bit and removed the filter as it may be disturbing the water too much and am just deciding to change the water daily. I cleaned everything out and treated the water and am just leaving him in his bowl in the tank right now getting him adjusted. and yes i have pictures just like always I also am putting in another pic of crosby he hides so much lol it was hard to get pics so only one more of him for now..hes so sneaky ninja. but here are pics of Nikki:

View attachment 10786


View attachment 10787


View attachment 10788


View attachment 10789


View attachment 10790


View attachment 10791


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for your losses... 

However, you're not mentioning any use of water conditioner? You are de-chlorinating your water, correct? And it's very possible they could have died from stress of temperature change (as they were already stressed to begin with, being in Walmart and all...)

I don't think SBD kills. I know Dramaqueen has a betta who has SBD for quite some time, 7 months I believe. He's still up 'n running.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, swimbladder disorder doesn't kill. The fish isn't in any pain from it.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

yes i use a tetra brand treatment for the water with every water change above 50% and for my larger tank i use it for changes 25%or more. thanks for telling me that the SBD doesnt kill them or hurt them but im just wondering if it could have been a downfall because he wasnt strong enough to swim out of the filter which i know have taken out and will not be using..it was a cheap little thing anyway..lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ive heard that while SBD itself doesn't kill, the betta could drown from not being able to reach the surface. I've had one betta die from SBD, or something like it, so I'm not sure who to believe.
And bettas are addictive, as you are surely learning  You can TRY to keep it at just four for the band, but eventually it'll creep, creep, creep up there


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

CodeRed, if a betta has SBD and sank to the bottom and couldn't get up, SBD wouldn't be the direct killer. It would only help the cause... it wasn't like SBD actually killing him from the inside. The side effect was not being able to swim up and grab air, and then, sadly drowned. But that completely slipped my mind.


----------

